# How often should you soak a Hermanns tortoise (approx 18 mnths old)



## Anakins Mum (May 17, 2012)

I have not really been given that much advice about my Hermanns tortoise.

Should I soak him regularly, if so what is the best way to do this?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 17, 2012)

Soaking isn't really necessary if your tortoise has constant, easy access to fresh water and it's environment is maintained with adequate humidity and substrate moisture. In a correct captive environment soaking is simply an added assurance if one desires to do so. 
If you choose to the best way is to use a container that is high enough that your tortoise cannot climb out of and is at least double the size of your tortoise in terms of floor area. Tempid or slightly warmer water can be filled to the level up to the bottom of the base of your tortoises neck (or at it's knees). Some tortoises will drink when placed in water some will not. Some panic and immediately attempt to climb out. Most will eventually get used to the practice. It depends very much on the individual animal.
For young Hermann's up to about 4" soaking them every 3 days is usually adequate. Every other day would be even better. But the along with that the tortoise's captive environment should also allow it to keep well hydrated.


----------



## Anakins Mum (May 17, 2012)

Thank you thats really helpful. He does have clean water every day but I have never seen him actually drink so I was a bit worried.


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2012)

Two maybe three times a week.


----------



## KubokShin (May 18, 2012)

I don't have any tortoises atm but from what I've read, babies need more soaking than adult because the water help keeping it from pyramiding. Intuitively I say about 3 times a week, in luke-warm water. You can also keep one side of the pen moist and the other side dry with a water bowl. I've read that tortoises like being soaked in warm water more and it help sooth them. Also I think it help with "bonding". Anyway someone with more experience can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 19, 2012)

Anakins Mum said:


> Thank you thats really helpful. He does have clean water every day but I have never seen him actually drink so I was a bit worried.



Again, soaking is fine, but isn't necessary if evironmental conditions are correct. If the top rim of the water dish is at ground level, so the tortoise has easy access to it, they will drink from it. Tortoise instinctively know how to find water and when to drink on their own. Soaking is just an added precaution.


----------



## JoesMum (May 19, 2012)

If your tort is not weeing and pooping daily, or there is a lot of urate (the white stuff) or the urate is gritty rather than smooth, then your tort is becoming dehydrated and should be bathed daily.

In an indoor environment, it is easy to keep them too dry and a daily soak does no harm. 

Some torts love baths, some hate them. The anti-brigade can usually be encouraged to relax and enjoy. Establishing a routine where the same things happen at the same time each day helps to reduce stress. 

I suggest the morning goes something like: lights on, heat on, soak, feed...

My soaking tips are:
1. Soak first thing before your tort has warmed up properly to reduce escape attempts.
2. Use a high sided bowl or box so your tort can't see out
3. Use enough warm (not hot) water to just come over your tort's plastron (undershell). Get the temperature right and your not-warmed-up tort is more likely to lounge and absorb the heat.
4. Soak for a good 20 minutes. Don't worry if you don't see him drink; torts can absorb water through the skin. The length of soak is important.
5. Your tort may wee and/or poop in the water - it's more likely to concern you than him. You can change the water if it's truly disgusting. Don't worry if your tort eats his poop; it's said to improve gut flora!
6. Feed straight after the soak. Joe is always hungriest straight after his.


----------



## Hope2hope (May 19, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> If your tort is not weeing and pooping daily, or there is a lot of urate (the white stuff) or the urate is gritty rather than smooth, then your tort is becoming dehydrated and should be bathed daily.
> 
> In an indoor environment, it is easy to keep them too dry and a daily soak does no harm.
> 
> ...



You should keep him in the bath until he wants to come out.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 19, 2012)

mine personally enjoys about 25 minutes a day... =]


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2012)

Hope2hope said:


> You should keep him in the bath until he wants to come out.



Hi Hope2hope: Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

And for Lou:

A usual soak for babies is every day for at least 15 minutes. For a larger tortoise, if you have a waterer in the habitat, you really don't need to do a forced soak...unless you think he's looking dehydrated. Then a soak every week for about 15 or 20 minutes is fine.


----------



## Anakins Mum (May 20, 2012)

When I soaked him he wee'd and there was some white stuff but it was quite smooth. He does poo most days.

How do I know if he is weeing every day?


----------

